# IVF - worried about high dose of menopur



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi 
I am due to start IVF in about 4 weeks 
I have been prescribed 72 amps of Menopur which seems a lot to me! Do they over prescribe in case you mess up some of the injections.?
I will be 42 and 11 mths when start treatment my FSH is 6.9
Consultant said that the dose is so high because of my age - This is my first IVF - I have 3  children all conceived naturally and only need IVf because of clipped tubes - every reason to think that my fertility is ok.
I am worried about the risk of over stimulation on such a high dose - will the dose reduce as I go through the treatment depending on how I respond to the drugs?
also how many injections a day would I need?
Hope you can help - was awake for hours last night worrying about it!
thanks 
julie


----------



## KittyR (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Julie

Better to have extra - I had to go back for two more lots of Menopur as I didn't respond at all to the first 6 days so wasted some effectively. But as Deborah said they do monitor you extremely closely so don't worry. 

Good luck
Kx


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm in the same boat as you. I was also sterilised and have children. I am nearly 40 and all tests ok.

I was prescribed 53 amps of menupur but still have 7. You will be monitored throughout so no worrying

Kitty


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Julie

Really just to back up what the girls have said that the cliic will monitor you to check that you are not over or under stimulated. I don;t know how many injections you will need to do but I suspect you may need to do 2 per day. From memory you can only dissolve 5 ampules in 1ml of saline. It is not one per amp !

Good luck with tx
Clare


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Thanks for the replies
I think that because its so near now Ive suddenly thought OH S*** Its really going to happen!
Will feel better when Ive had my injection training Im sure

love Julie


----------

